
SEC targets yet another ICO: a diamond-backed “ponzi scheme” Argyle Coin - euphemized
https://decryptmedia.com/7129/sec-targets-another-ico-diamond-ponzi-argyle-coin
======
pretfood
I think anyone who hears 'diamond' and 'crypto' in the same sentence and
doesn't think it's a ponzi scheme needs their head checked.

------
ohiovr
Diamond backed

[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1920&bi...](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1920&bih=940&ei=KjTkXKiyNomp5wKg_LvABQ&q=diamond+backed&oq=diamond+backed&gs_l=img.3..0l4j0i5i30j0i10i24l2j0i24j0i10i24l2.436.2209..2241...0.0..0.85.947.13......0....1..gws-
wiz-img.....0..0i10.cfgK7CcLesk)

